# upc & SKY Sports



## TarfHead (26 Apr 2012)

I'm a upc customer (Digital Max package) and sometimes shell out for SKY Sports to be added to my channel line-up when there's something worth having it for, like the upcoming ERC semi-finals, final & Ireland's matches in New Zealand. When I'done with them, I phone up to get them removed.

I phoned yesterday to get the channels in time for the weekend and was pleasantly surprised to be told that the first 2 months will be at half the normal rate (normal rate is €33.54 per month).

Two for the price of one  !


----------



## runner (26 Apr 2012)

Didnt realize you could opt in /out !
Must check as ive sky all the time with UPC and some months theres nothing i want see.
Have signed up for year but thats nearly up now.


----------



## TarfHead (27 Apr 2012)

runner said:


> Didnt realize you could opt in /out !
> Must check as ive sky all the time with UPC and some months theres nothing i want see.
> Have signed up for year but thats nearly up now.


 
In my experience ..
- minimum period is one month. If you cancel one week into the second month, they refund you the difference (if they've already charged for the second month).
- there's normally a disconnect fee of €10 or €15, but I was told this week that that's only charged  for cancellations after two months.


----------



## AlbacoreA (27 Apr 2012)

That assumes UPC get the billing right, something they seem to struggle with in my experience.


----------



## Delboy (6 May 2012)

TarfHead said:


> In my experience ..
> - minimum period is one month. If you cancel one week into the second month, they refund you the difference (if they've already charged for the second month).
> - there's normally a disconnect fee of €10 or €15, but I was told this week that that's only charged  for cancellations after two months.



interesting....I thought (was told maybe by them when I signed up) that when you cancelled, there was a 1 month fee charge for doing so
might ditch it so for the summer


----------

